# Who is dr. Frye???



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

just curious to who dr. frye was... i need to ask him some questions and show him some pictures of a infection i think my froggie has..


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

A vet experienced with darts, he'll probably know what it is from a pic right away and be able to prescribe something if it's needed. So far he's done all my fecals and led me through multiple frog medical and pharmacological(?) treatments through email.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

what is his e-mail? i have the pictures all ready and such so..


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

[email protected]


----------

